# Diabetic man dies in sauna after fainting in 76C heat



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2013)

A diabetic man died after he passed out in a sauna and suffered extensive burns, an inquest heard yesterday.

Barinder Lal, 49, was found by leisure centre staff lying on the floor of the 76C room with burns to his arms, face and chest. They were unable to resuscitate him.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/diabetic-man-dies-sauna-after-2464202


----------



## Redkite (Oct 18, 2013)

Poor man.  Obviously people with diabetes need to take precautions but it saddens me when places put a blanket ban on pwd using saunas etc.


----------

